# Back into Aurora T-Jet's



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Hi Everyone, I am back into Aurora T-Jets again after three year's in R/C Scale Trail Trucks.
Spent $$$ on a truck I only run a few times because I knew if I broke something it would cost more $$ ~ The cost of Upgrades & Replacement part's never ends, But it was fun wile it lasted.

Dove head first getting back into t-jet's again, Part of the money form the sale of my truck
bought me all the cool tools I could have never afford before. Spent good money on them but well worth it in the long run. Some I never used before, Will have to learn all the benefits of each tool to get the maximum use out of them. I had the GEAR INSTALLATION TOOL before and that's it, And it sure beat using pliers.
Sent For: 
RT-300 PINION PULLER 
RT-550 GEAR REMOVAL PRESS 
RT-600 GEAR INSTALLATION TOOL 
RT-605 GEAR PEEN SCREW 
RT-310 WHEEL PULLER 
RT-380 WHEEL PRESS 
RT-400 CHASSIS BOILING FIXTURE 

Now to find some good used chassis lot's to start restoring them good old late 60's chassis's,
Once again !!!
Tom
Swartz Creek MI.*


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

nice list of tools

you will like them

i did do some vids on using some of them
sent you an email with the link


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I have all of those tools, they are a good investment if you work on pancake cars all of the time. I bought two gear presses with a complete set of anvils for both of those. One press has the peen screw so I don't have to keep changing between the pressing and peen screws. In addition I have the magnetic balancer which is no longer being offered.
The article that I wrote on tuning T-Jets has a list of tools at the end with links to suppliers.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks slotking's, The link didn't download but I seen some videos on YouTube on the use of them tools if there the same ones? ~ I see there sill driving up the cost of NOS T-Jet chassis to $20. each now, I guess that's fair but would not pay over that at least not for the next few years anyways. 
TO: AutoWorld start making your T-Jet body's look more stock looking and not Looney Toon Characters painted on them. LOL
AutoWord did do a grate job on the 100th Year Of Chevrolet ones, I have to admit that.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

TJETDRAGRACER said:


> Thanks slotking's, The link didn't download but I seen some videos on YouTube on the use of them tools if there the same ones? ~ I see there sill driving up the cost of NOS T-Jet chassis to $20. each now, I guess that's fair but would not pay over that at least not for the next few years anyways.
> TO: AutoWorld start making your T-Jet body's look more stock looking and not Looney Toon Characters painted on them. LOL
> AutoWord did do a grate job on the 100th Year Of Chevrolet ones, I have to admit that.


hey :wave:
try Dash's chassis... ALL parts are interchangeable w/ Aurora T-jet's....
@ $11.99 (+ ride)...
just say'n :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

ditto on buying dash


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

We have had renewed interest to T-Jet type racing due to readily accessible
chassis initially by AW/JL and more recent Dash offerings.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Dash chassis are great. I have both versions. Dash did a great job on those


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

HI Everyone, About the Dash Chassis, I heard grate review's on them and if I bought a few I am sure that I would like them. For me being old school I sill like the Old Original Aurora T-Jet's the best of all. If I was more into running & racing T-Jet's I would use the Dash Chassis, Because thay probably handle about the same on the track as the aurora ones, Like fishtailing around the curves and the fun and skill of keeping them on the track. 
There's just something about the original ones, Like taking an NOS aurora t-jet chassis and spend time fine tuning it to run it's best as possible for a 46 year old slot car made in 1969 can.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

TJETDRAGRACER said:


> HI Everyone, About the Dash Chassis, I heard grate review's on them and if I bought a few I am sure that I would like them. For me being old school I sill like the Old Original Aurora T-Jet's the best of all. If I was more into running & racing T-Jet's I would use the Dash Chassis, Because thay probably handle about the same on the track as the aurora ones, Like fishtailing around the curves and the fun and skill of keeping them on the track.
> There's just something about the original ones, Like taking an NOS aurora t-jet chassis and spend time fine tuning it to run it's best as possible for a 46 year old slot car made in 1969 can.


All true, and that Red Oil " Smell"........Who could ever get that out of their memory? LOL


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> Old Original Aurora T-Jet's the best of all


I understand where your coming from.
I was the same way, but found them so close that it no longer mattered to me.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Me personally, I'd rather run the new Dash chassis cause they're better than a 46 year old piece of plastic. Nevermind the quality of the dash is far superior. Leave the original chassis on the shelf where they belong. No reason to invest a ton of cash into a 46 year old piece when you can spend 11 bucks on a chassis that only requires a few minor upgrades to run much much better than an older one that requires a pile of cash to get to run fair at best. 

The dash has amazing magnets and the new arms are smoking fast. Plus the axles are stainless so no interference with magnetic fields. Bonus!!

Just my opinion. 

Good luck with whatever you choose to use. If you want, pm me ur address and I'll send you a complimentary Dash and I bet you will buy more!!!!


----------

